# International 784 engine oil. HELP



## Jfernihough784 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, please can someone help me. I have an international 
784 but don't know what engine oil to put in it.
I'm in the uk. I am also having a little trouble
Finding a replacement air filter.
Thank you..


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I always run 15w-40 Diesel engine oil in my diesel IH's. My cousin runs that in all of his John Deere's as well. Make sure it is rated for Diesel engines rather than gas engines due to differences in the oil specs for the different types of engines. As for an air filter a quick Google search turned up this: http://www.stevenstractor.com/parts/international/filters.html You might want to try to find a site that sells in the UK so you don't have to pay a ton for shipping and VAT. An IH dealer can get you one as well: http://www.caseih.com/en_gb/Pages/DealerLocator.aspx That should help you find a dealer in your area. Good luck on your IH. I always wanted a 784 as a kid due to pictures in tractor books my dad had.


----------

